# Dog grooming from my council house garden



## Stephen Hughes (Dec 31, 2018)

Can anyone give me some advise.
I plan to covert my shed into dog grooming room and run a small business. The problem i have is i live in a rented property from the local council. Has anyone been through a same situation.

Kind regards


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You need to see what it says in your rent agreement, I', in a HA place so it might be different but in my rent agreement it plainly says that you can not run a business from home.


----------



## Stephen Hughes (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks for the reply


----------

